
How the U.S. thinks Russians hacked the White House - swamp40
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/07/politics/how-russians-hacked-the-wh/index.html
======
mark_l_watson
I used to take news stories like this more or less at face value, but not
anymore.

I am not sure what we (USA) get out of this but it seems to me like we have
been encroaching on Russia's space for a while. Part of the deal we made with
Russia when the Germany was reunited was that the USA and Nato would not start
moving military bases and military capability up to Russia's borders. I think
we have been doing that. Why? Is Russia really a threat to us?

The other thing that I find troubling is that many of our allies (Germany,
France) don't seem at all enthusiastic over the sanctions against Russia. Why?
I would like to understand the difference in what we (USA) want and Europe
does.

~~~
borgia
Likewise. I am _highly_ skeptical of these stories now. The "terrorist" threat
seems to have died after falling out of favour as the public slowly came to
realise there never was any major threat, and now suddenly "cyber terrorism"
and hacker attacks are _everywhere_ and are apparently the greatest threat
we've ever faced.

>The other thing that I find troubling is that many of our allies (Germany,
France) don't seem at all enthusiastic over the sanctions against Russia. Why?
I would like to understand the difference in what we (USA) want and Europe
does.

I honestly don't know. The US keeps prodding Russia in recent years and for
what? Is it another war they're after? What are the US hoping to gain here?

As a European I am _delighted_ to see some of our leaders pulling back from
supporting the US foreign policy.

